# Briggs and Stratton Quantum XM 50 carburetor caught fire.



## Beatsleigher (May 27, 2013)

Hello TSF-members, :wave:
a few days ago, my lawn mower almost ran out of oil, to which it then turned off (I hadn't touched it). The next day, my Granddad bought me some synthetic oil, which I then poured generously into the motor - After that, because it's a habit of mine, I pulled down the accelerator and then gently pulled the cord so the oil could smoothly run across the piston.

About an hour later, I tried to start the engine, it just kept miss-firing and didn't want to start. I tried over and over again, for about an hour.
Then, with all my might, I pulled the cord and the carburetor caught fire!
I'm actually quite scared to even get near the cord, as of now, so I just put it in the shed and pulled the spark plug.

I really need to mow the lawn and I can't afford a professional repair or a new lawn mower, that's why I'm asking for help, as how I can get the lawn mower going again and maybe even how I could get a little more performance out of the motor.

Thanks in advance for your help and time,
Simon (Alias: Beatsleigher)


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 27, 2013)

(Please forgive me, if bumping is not allowed in this forum - I couldn't see that anywhere in the rules!)
Bump #1.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Running really low on oil is bad. Not only does it lube the engine, it is needed to help cool it. Hard telling what, if anything you did. Guessing you broke loose some carbon that was on top of the piston.

I would not use synthetic oil, unless the manual calls for it. Probably OK in cold weather.

Just where did you pour it? Not down the spark plug hole I hope.
Your engine may not have a oil pump so pulling it slow won't do anything.

I would just try it again and hope for the best. Never saw a carb fire on a small engine before.

BG


----------

